# Nissan Skyline GTR - Best Value For Money??



## Kyna Mavies (Apr 28, 2014)

Came across this review and thought it was a good question! is it best value for money? What do you think https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlgglSdKiMU


----------



## YouCanCallMeDave (May 17, 2014)

Kyna Mavies said:


> Came across this review and thought it was a good question! is it best value for money? What do you think https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlgglSdKiMU



Recently, I saw a brand new one listed for $166,000 and I though my eyes were failing me ! Im about to buy a 2015 Nissan Versa sedan and am excited about the car , price, and gas mileage...but I can think of a couple of Sports Cars I would buy instead of the GTR for less money. The supercharged Corvette, 2015, would be one such car having 638 hp. Another Id opt for would be the 2015 Dodge Viper with a supercharger for the same money as the GTR at $166,000 .


----------

